

Craigslist exploit? - jreposa
https://post.craigslist.org/manage/1340717167/tkrju#tr231033

======
jreposa
While looking for two bedroom apartments in Prospect Heights I found this
property.

[http://www.trulia.com/property/1085497834-Co-op-Brooklyn-
NY-...](http://www.trulia.com/property/1085497834-Co-op-Brooklyn-NY-11238)

Click on "View more details" button. I think you can figure out the rest...

Also, you don't have to be logged in to Craigslist.

~~~
rudyb
Thanks for the heads up.

We're on it.

Rudy Social Media Guru for Trulia

